# FSB and air on MKV



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

Does it get in the way of going low? If I can keep it in and still go low I will with some dorbitz Mounts and XLs.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

You can still get low with the FSB on with XLs and the Dorbritz mounts, I'll try to find a photo for you.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Here ya go, Will :beer:


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

Your FSB will hold you up slightly on stock endlinks. You will need to purchase new and shorter endlinks to go along with the Dorbritz FSB mounts.

You have a few options, k-sport, power industries?, and there may be others.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Check out Power Grid endlinks for the FSB. These are what BklynMkV ran if I'm not mistaken and he had excellent results with his setup. The car was a complete animal in the corners :beer:


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Here ya go, Will :beer:


interesting.....any shots of a car with these installed?

would you still be able to go as low?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Here Dave:










Yes you can still go low, but as mentioned above you will probably want aftermarket end-links.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

hmm interesting

check your phone :beer:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

prospal said:


> Your FSB will hold you up slightly on stock endlinks. You will need to purchase new and shorter endlinks to go along with the Dorbritz FSB mounts.
> 
> You have a few options, k-sport, power industries?, and there may be others.


So if you just ran stock end licks with the Dorbitz FSB mounts it will work fine, just not be as low as with aftermarket endlicks. Correct?


----------



## staygold89 (Apr 18, 2010)

those mounts should work with other struts other than XL's right? say masontechs?


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

98DUB said:


> So if you just ran stock end licks with the Dorbitz FSB mounts it will work fine, just not be as low as with aftermarket endlicks. Correct?


Yes absolutely will still work, but why hold yourself up/put even more stress on your axle? I got my k-sports for $70 + shipping and haven't had a problem. Power grids are about $150, but I've seen plenty vouch for the guy who runs that business so I'm sure they are a great product as well. You're going to drop ~$2000+ for a kit, why not do it right?


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

prospal said:


> Yes absolutely will still work, but why hold yourself up/put even more stress on your axle? I got my k-sports for $70 + shipping and haven't had a problem. Power grids are about $150, but I've seen plenty vouch for the guy who runs that business so I'm sure they are a great product as well. You're going to drop ~$2000+ for a kit, why not do it right?


Good to know, will probably go with K-sports then! 

and as far as the whole spending 2k why not just get that too, yada yada yada. If I keep saying that then it would be e-level, bagyards, 4 compressors, 5 10 gallon tanks, 2 management packs piggy backed off each other, etc... You see what I mean? :laugh:


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

98DUB said:


> Good to know, will probably go with K-sports then!
> 
> and as far as the whole spending 2k why not just get that too, yada yada yada. If I keep saying that then it would be e-level, bagyards, 4 compressors, 5 10 gallon tanks, 2 management packs piggy backed off each other, etc... You see what I mean? :laugh:


LOL :laugh:

I hear ya, but the only reason why you don't hear many people talk about new endlinks is because many just take their sway bar out. This is definitely a necessary item to be considered in an air kit if you want your sway bar in and your axles to not take a beating. It's not like an upgrade from one fully functional management to another :laugh:


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

prospal said:


> LOL :laugh:
> 
> I hear ya, but the only reason why you don't hear many people talk about new endlinks is because many just take their sway bar out. This is definitely a necessary item to be considered in an air kit if you want your sway bar in and your axles to not take a beating. It's not like an upgrade from one fully functional management to another :laugh:


Pretty simple solution though...new end links and dorbitz mounts? Thats what I'll be doing.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

bacardicj151 said:


> Pretty simple solution though...new end links and dorbitz mounts? Thats what I'll be doing.


Same here :beer:


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

i ran powergrids on my bombers. worked great. could still hit frame to deck. my auto-x guys all run powergrid, so it seemed the natural choice.

(and did i mention how it handled?)


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

pix for clix
(with e-level sensor as well)


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

*FV-QR*

cut that bitch out


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

what about FK end Links will they work ?


----------



## cmedubbin (May 16, 2011)

i was going to cut my sway bar out... im guessing all i would loose is handling?


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

Any pictures from outside the car with FSB still in?


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> cut that bitch out


pu55y :laugh:



bacardicj151 said:


> what about FK end Links will they work ?


are they shorter than OEM? what is the length?



cmedubbin said:


> i was going to cut my sway bar out... im guessing all i would loose is handling?


yup.



bacardicj151 said:


> Any pictures from outside the car with FSB still in?


with or without shorter endlinks?


----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Here ya go, Will :beer:


do you guys sell these? i couldn't find it on the ORT website, otherwise i woulda added it to my order


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

FK's are shorter than stock


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

bacardicj151 said:


> Any pictures from outside the car with FSB still in?


Powergrid -- all-the-way-short


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

babydubz said:


> do you guys sell these? i couldn't find it on the ORT website, otherwise i woulda added it to my order


Sure do, Calvin.

They're right here


----------



## cmedubbin (May 16, 2011)

could you just replace it with a top sway bar? like across the strut towers?


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

prospal said:


> pu55y :laugh:


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

cmedubbin said:


> could you just replace it with a top sway bar? like across the strut towers?


That's not a sway bar.

Also, I thought it was not possible to lay frame with the sway in, period?


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

WaWaMKVDub said:


> That's not a sway bar.
> 
> Also, I thought it was not possible to lay frame with the sway in, period?


thats a negative


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

WaWaMKVDub said:


> That's not a sway bar.
> 
> Also, I thought it was not possible to lay frame with the sway in, period?


you have multiple people here telling you that you can haha. Bklyn and I both have our sway bar in.


----------



## ripNdip (Aug 6, 2010)

hmm i might want to keep my swaybar now that i know i can still lay frame with it


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

Kinda wish I would have seen the Dorbitz FSB mounts before my front sway got cut up..  :laugh:


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

Andy P said:


> Kinda wish I would have seen the Dorbitz FSB mounts before my front sway got cut up..  :laugh:


drop front subframe. replace bar. win 

(i'd cheers you with the cheesy beer smiley andy, but i knowz you dont roll that way)


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

Damnit. Wish I would have known this back when I put my air in. Oh well, lol it's off the car now anyways.


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

BklynMKV said:


> drop front subframe. replace bar. win
> 
> (i'd cheers you with the cheesy beer smiley andy, but i knowz you dont roll that way)


oh hi :wave:

Back in the day when you had a mkv 

ic: I took at sowo -


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

With dorbritz sway brackets no notch

























Cut out sway and notch


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

:thumbup: Thanks For All the Help guys :thumbup:


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

Andy P said:


> oh hi :wave:
> 
> Back in the day when you had a mkv
> 
> ic: I took at sowo -...


miss those days man. will be returning shortly


----------



## ripNdip (Aug 6, 2010)

whats its like without the fsb? looser steering? i dont want my steering to be looser than stock when i bag my car...


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

ripNdip said:


> whats its like without the fsb? looser steering? i dont want my steering to be looser than stock when i bag my car...


front end is floatier, less grounded. most noticeable, actually, when doing fast lane changes. 

i ran two setups -- bombers with and without the FSB. FSB in is definitely key -- especially when running a 28mm solid RSB :beer:


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

I have a neuspeed rear sway and no front. I actually recommend it. My turning and cornering don't seem much different at all. 

Here was my pm to ripndip

"Haven't felt much difference except at extremely tight turning at very low speeds. And by that I mean getting out if a tight spot in my drive way, it sometimes just feels floaty. However daily driving, bumps, highway etc. I haven't noticed a thing and if anything I actually feel like I'm in more control. I had told my shop before I did this that I was nervous and they told me not to be. I called them up a day later and said it was great. I recommend it, no issues that would seem to worry about."


----------



## greyjetta (May 3, 2006)

Sorry to thread jack but I had a question. Or even a recommendation I'm putting air ride in my a3 nothing crazy just something to allow me to get oil changes with out much hassle and being able to go to the cottage with out taking chunks of grass with my car. My question is where is every one running their lines from the bags like where do the enter the car I have been searching the air forums and haven't seen any one address this. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated :thumbup:


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

greyjetta said:


> Sorry to thread jack but I had a question. Or even a recommendation I'm putting air ride in my a3 nothing crazy just something to allow me to get oil changes with out much hassle and being able to go to the cottage with out taking chunks of grass with my car. My question is where is every one running their lines from the bags like where do the enter the car I have been searching the air forums and haven't seen any one address this.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated :thumbup:


I ran mine through the drain holes in my mk5 trunk space. The rears basically connect from there. And the fronts pop out from the drain holes and then directed under the under body,zip tied to brake lines and popping out of the liner to connect to the bag itself. It's very self explanatory once you get under there. And my bags haven't helped with oil changes. I still jack it up or drive up on those little ramps.


----------



## greyjetta (May 3, 2006)

chadone said:


> I ran mine through the drain holes in my mk5 trunk space. The rears basically connect from there. And the fronts pop out from the drain holes and then directed under the under body,zip tied to brake lines and popping out of the liner to connect to the bag itself. It's very self explanatory once you get under there. And my bags haven't helped with oil changes. I still jack it up or drive up on those little ramps.


Right now Im on coils and get refused for oil changes all the time. I didn't even think of removing the belly pans of my car. Any pics of where you entered the lines in the trunk. ?


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

greyjetta said:


> Right now Im on coils and get refused for oil changes all the time. I didn't even think of removing the belly pans of my car. Any pics of where you entered the lines in the trunk. ?


No pics, didn't take pics when I did it. Once you remove the spare tire and tools you will see like 4 plastic plugs. Pull them out and go from there. I do my oil changes myself. However I was band from the car wash because my car was 2 low last year. Now it's fine with bags


----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

chadone said:


> I ran mine through the drain holes in my mk5 trunk space. The rears basically connect from there. And the fronts pop out from the drain holes and then directed under the under body,zip tied to brake lines and popping out of the liner to connect to the bag itself. It's very self explanatory once you get under there. And my bags haven't helped with oil changes. I still jack it up or drive up on those little ramps.




that sounds like a good idea. the idea of drilling holes into my car still doesn't really appeal to me..


----------



## giusep4 (Jun 4, 2009)

staygold89 said:


> those mounts should work with other struts other than XL's right? say masontechs?


no they wont, I tried. mason tech front struts are slightly thinner in diameter than airlifts


----------



## staygold89 (Apr 18, 2010)

giusep4 said:


> no they wont, I tried. mason tech front struts are slightly thinner in diameter than airlifts


Awww bummer. Im a sad panda now. Thanks for the reply, though.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

staygold89 said:


> Awww bummer. Im a sad panda now. Thanks for the reply, though.


You have mason techs?


----------



## staygold89 (Apr 18, 2010)

98DUB said:


> You have mason techs?


Yup


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

Slight Thread Jack...Will the Dorbitz mounts work with say the Standard airlift lifestyles? I don't have XL's in the fronts but im considering new end links and maybe a notch. I always hated the idea of having no front sway since my K04 causes so much torque steer...so I left it installed :beer:


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

Rub-ISH said:


> Slight Thread Jack...Will the Dorbitz mounts work with say the Standard airlift lifestyles? I don't have XL's in the fronts but im considering new end links and maybe a notch. I always hated the idea of having no front sway since my K04 causes so much torque steer...so I left it installed :beer:


Yep they should work.


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

babydubz said:


> that sounds like a good idea. the idea of drilling holes into my car still doesn't really appeal to me..


meh, it's just the floor of the tire well in the trunk haha


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

K-sport end links ordered :thumbup:


----------



## ripNdip (Aug 6, 2010)

i decided to get the dorbritz brackets so now i need endlinks. idk if i should get the ksports or the powergrids? i would prefer not to spend the extra money for powergrids since i still need to get a notch and im almost broke lol


----------



## giusep4 (Jun 4, 2009)

ripNdip said:


> i decided to get the dorbritz brackets so now i need endlinks. idk if i should get the ksports or the powergrids? i would prefer not to spend the extra money for powergrids since i still need to get a notch and im almost broke lol


 i think i might still have my fk endlinks i could sell to you. gotta see if i can dig em up


----------



## ripNdip (Aug 6, 2010)

giusep4 said:


> i think i might still have my fk endlinks i could sell to you. gotta see if i can dig em up


 i thought those arn't adjustable though?


----------



## giusep4 (Jun 4, 2009)

ripNdip said:


> i thought those arn't adjustable though?


 didnt know you were looking for adjustable. sowwy


----------



## ripNdip (Aug 6, 2010)

giusep4 said:


> didnt know you were looking for adjustable. sowwy


 its all good man. btw i would spend the extra money if the power grids are going to be shorter and get me lower so what do you guys think are best?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

ripNdip said:


> its all good man. btw i would spend the extra money if the power grids are going to be shorter and get me lower so what do you guys think are best?


 powergrids all the way :beer:


----------



## itzkv (Oct 16, 2009)

98DUB said:


> K-sport end links ordered :thumbup:


Ever install those yet?


----------



## ripNdip (Aug 6, 2010)

itzkv said:


> Ever install those yet?


i ended up getting the ksports instead since i found a set new for $69. im installing them today afterschool.


----------



## itzkv (Oct 16, 2009)

ripNdip said:


> i ended up getting the ksports instead since i found a set new for $69. im installing them today afterschool.


where did you order it?


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

itzkv said:


> Ever install those yet?


Not yet



itzkv said:


> where did you order it?


I ordered from thmotorsports.com. Cheapest place I could find, $74 shipped. They arent the best with order confirmation. But it made it here


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

im guessing this FSB workaround won't work on MK4


----------



## luke wl. (Feb 16, 2010)

Are the new end links necessary on an mkvi (golf r)?


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

luke wl. said:


> Are the new end links necessary on an mkvi (golf r)?


its the same suspension, so yes. That is, if you want to keep the Bar in.


----------



## akajeremy (Oct 12, 2011)

Car drives like crap without the FSB?

I'm assuming I could always add the brackets and new FSB if I hated the feel without one?




sorryfornub:heart:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

akajeremy said:


> Car drives like crap without the FSB?
> 
> I'm assuming I could always add the brackets and new FSB if I hated the feel without one?
> 
> ...


Some say its not to noticable until youre at speed. BUt to get the FSB out, most people cut it out, unlus you want to drop the front subframe. And if you un-hook it but leave it in, It will rattle which would drive me crazy.


----------



## akajeremy (Oct 12, 2011)

98DUB said:


> Some say its not to noticable until youre at speed. BUt to get the FSB out, most people cut it out, unlus you want to drop the front subframe. And if you un-hook it but leave it in, It will rattle which would drive me crazy.





Yeah but I would have to cut it out either way to install the new one? 


:banghead:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

akajeremy said:


> Yeah but I would have to cut it out either way to install the new one?
> 
> 
> :banghead:


No, just more work to get it out


----------



## akajeremy (Oct 12, 2011)

98DUB said:


> No, just more work to get it out


Thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## ripNdip (Aug 6, 2010)

itzkv said:


> where did you order it?


got them from thmotorsports also. sway bar doesnt hit anymore and the ksport endlink doesnt hit my axle on the passenger side like the stock did. also a little bit lower now.


----------



## itzkv (Oct 16, 2009)

ripNdip said:


> got them from thmotorsports also. sway bar doesnt hit anymore and the ksport endlink doesnt hit my axle on the passenger side like the stock did. also a little bit lower now.


How did you adjust it? Did you just go for the shortest length of the endlink?


----------



## ripNdip (Aug 6, 2010)

itzkv said:


> How did you adjust it? Did you just go for the shortest length of the endlink?


yea you can just spin them up or down and i put them on and then spun them all the way down and you can see them pull the sway bar up off the lower control arm.


----------



## itzkv (Oct 16, 2009)

I just placed an order for mine with BSH. They gave me the best price on them!:thumbup:


----------



## staygold89 (Apr 18, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> powergrids all the way :beer:


Im stuck debating between powergrids or ksports. 
What makes the powergrids worth the extra ~$100?


----------



## absence (Jun 30, 2009)

staygold89 said:


> Im stuck debating between powergrids or ksports.
> What makes the powergrids worth the extra ~$100?


i can't speak to the ksports as i have never ran them. 

i ran powergrids given their years of experience modifying just about every front and rear link setup out there, and that all the track and auto-x guys on the mkv platform run them (or fab their own).


----------



## itzkv (Oct 16, 2009)

this may cause debate but I'm going to post my thoughts anyways.

this thread is for FSB on air. for that reason, people are going with shorter end links to compliment the air ride ( I assume to avoid contact when airing out?) So does it matter which endlonks to go with? I know there are quality concerns but, is there any real benefits of going from ksport or powergrid? 

Also, since setting up endlinks requires almost zero stress to the bar does setting it at the shortest length effect our FSB capabilities at driving/raised heights?


----------



## staygold89 (Apr 18, 2010)

Well... I bit the bullet. Just ordered powergrids. Figured why skimp out on my setup now. Can't wait to get them in.


----------



## sassmasterd (Feb 3, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Here ya go, Will :beer:


will thies work on supreams?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

No sir, but we've been talking to Dorbritz about making some for the BagYard line.

Shoot me an email, we need to catch up!


----------



## giusep4 (Jun 4, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> No sir, but we've been talking to Dorbritz about making some for the BagYard line.
> 
> Shoot me an email, we need to catch up!


Is the bagyard strut design similar to the mason tech?


Sent from my phone while I should be working or paying attention in class.


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

Just cut the sway out. It's not noticeable


----------



## MoWsE (May 14, 2007)

chadone said:


> Just cut the sway out. It's not noticeable


It is noticable if you're doing any spirited driving and taking corners at a decent speed.

Sent from my fingers to your brain


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> No sir, but we've been talking to Dorbritz about making some for the BagYard line.


Andrew, you should have an email from me on this very matter, haha. 



giusep4 said:


> Is the bagyard strut design similar to the mason tech.


The strut body will be similar, internals are different. I believe the mason-techs were built with bilstein struts. The outside diameter of the body is what differs between the bagyards and airlifts becuase they use different strut bodies. If you have a caliper handy, take a measurement and I'll check my bagyards for comparison.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Jared, you'll have a response today :beer:


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

MoWsE said:


> It is noticable if you're doing any spirited driving and taking corners at a decent speed.
> 
> Sent from my fingers to your brain


I only notice it at 50 mph tight turns.


----------



## itzkv (Oct 16, 2009)

Anyone done FSB & Frame Notch? Will the FSB allow that..?


----------



## Keden (Feb 1, 2005)

To anyone running Ksports endlinks with Airlift XL's - can you lay frame with this setup? 
Or do you have to get Powergrids to lay frame with the swaybar in?


----------



## itzkv (Oct 16, 2009)

opcorn:


Keden said:


> To anyone running Ksports endlinks with Airlift XL's - can you lay frame with this setup?
> Or do you have to get Powergrids to lay frame with the swaybar in?


I lay frame with XL, Dorbritz Mounts, and KSport links.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Keden said:


> To anyone running Ksports endlinks with Airlift XL's - can you lay frame with this setup?
> Or do you have to get Powergrids to lay frame with the swaybar in?


Yup! 

Notched, FSB still in, Airlift XL's w/ Dorbritz mounts, and ksport endlinks


----------



## Keden (Feb 1, 2005)

Awesome, I'm getting KSports then! :thumbup:


----------



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

Where do you exactly put the dorbitz brackets? I mean i know it slides onto the struts...but im wondering the exact spot you guys put it in? How far is it from the lower part that holds the air bag itself...2-3 inches?

Thanks...


----------

